# Ram speed/latency combo for R5 3600?



## HabibiLan (Apr 6, 2020)

It looks like its going to be 3200C14 or 3600C16, any other recommended speeds/latency that perform same or better as those speeds I listed? I am buying 16gb for R5 3600 on B450 tomahawk with XMP and that's it, don't need other tuning.

For 3600C16 is it the 16-19-19-39 version or 16-16-16-36 version? Cos that can throw you off but I'm guessing its 16-16-16-36.

What brands of ram you guys recommend? My old build has the g.skill trident z rgb and those worked perfect and their customer service is awesome so let me know of other good brands


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 6, 2020)

3600 C16 is what you want for AMD. The lower the timings the better. I would run 3600 CL16-16-16-xx  if you can find it. 16-18-18-xx isn't bad either. 

As far as what is good/works, your best bet with AMD is to stick to the QVL list. GSkill has Trident Z Neo's that are made for the Ryzen platform. I would look there. 


27MaD said:


> Get these: https://www.newegg.com/g-skill-32gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820232907?&quicklink=true
> Or these if you want RGB: https://www.newegg.com/g-skill-32gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820232861


He wanted 16GB total it seems, FYI.


----------



## HabibiLan (Apr 6, 2020)

their is

16-16-16-36 vs 16-19-19-39 vs 16-18-18-18-38

I know the 16-16-16-36 is the bdie but ryzen recommends 3600C16 and doesn't mention which so do all the three above rams perform equally the same in terms of just enabling XMP?

I think the G.Skill trident Z neo 16gb 3600 16-19-19-39 is probably going to be my option at $136


----------



## NoJuan999 (Apr 6, 2020)

I'd use this to find a RAM kit that is guaranteed to be compatible with your MB and a 3600 CPU:








						RAM Configurator - G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd.
					

Find compatible memory kits for your motherboard. Just select the motherboard from the dropdown list and click on Search for a list of compatible G.SKILL memory kits.




					www.gskill.com


----------



## dgianstefani (Apr 6, 2020)

https://www.gskill.com/product/165/...oDDR4-3600MHz-CL14-15-15-35-1.40V16GB-(2x8GB) this is the best kit on the market.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Apr 6, 2020)

Personally I'm using 4x 8GB 3600MHz of this. It runs fine at 3800MHz, 16-19-16-19-36. Tighter TRFC timings seem to matter a lot on Ryzen 3000 as well.
Quite affordable memory for the performance you get.





						Viper Steel DDR4 Performance Memory | Best RAM For Gaming
					

Patriot Memory’s Viper Steel memory modules are designed with true performance in mind. Built for the latest Intel® and AMD™ platforms. Shop today.




					viper.patriotmemory.com


----------



## 27MaD (Apr 6, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> He wanted 16GB total it seems, FYI.


16GB is dying slowly for AAA gaming.

@Caring1 idk what r u laughing at but if you actually think you'll be maxing out Cyberpunk 2077 and GTA 6 on 16 gigs of RAM you are pretty much wrong


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 6, 2020)

16Gb is more than enough to run any game.


----------



## 27MaD (Apr 6, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> 16Gb is more than enough to run any game.


Well right now we already have games which will take ~20 gigs of ram (while benchmarking) and sorry i can't recall a name.
I understand you, convincing people that it's time to move on from 16GB of RAM is gonna be as hard as it was to convince people that 4C/4T chips are already dead back in 2017-18.
Now lets just stay on this thread's topic.
stay safe


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Apr 6, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> 16Gb is more than enough to run any game.


For a minute...We're getting into another level of hardware resources that's just waiting for sloppy unoptimized programs.


----------



## 27MaD (Apr 6, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> 16Gb is more than enough to run any game.


And oh one more thing, new consoles are getting 16GB of RAM.

OP if you see this and i'm pretty sure you will, if you are going to use your system for Triple A gaming trust me you might consider getting 32GB instead.


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 7, 2020)

HabibiLan said:


> I know the 16-16-16-36 is the bdie but ryzen recommends 3600C16 and doesn't mention which so do all the three above rams perform equally the same in terms of just enabling XMP?


Why do you care about Bdie? Are you overclocking these things or setting XMP and leaving it? If it is on the list for your motherboard, it should work no matter what is hiding below the heat spreaders.



27MaD said:


> 16GB is dying slowly for AAA gaming.



16GB is a sweetspot for now...and I'd imagine for the next 2-3 years in most titles it will be fine. There are always some exceptions.

But yeah, the OP asked for 16Gb, so... there is that too. He can certainly buy 32GB!


----------



## moproblems99 (Apr 7, 2020)

HabibiLan said:


> I think the G.Skill trident Z neo 16gb 3600 16-19-19-39 is probably going to be my option at $136



I have them.  They are ok.  Not great not terrible.


----------



## HabibiLan (Apr 7, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> Why do you care about Bdie? Are you overclocking these things or setting XMP and leaving it? If it is on the list for your motherboard, it should work no matter what is hiding below the heat spreaders.



Cos of better timings on 1% and 0.1% lows not cos of avg FPS or daily tasks


----------



## Ferrum Master (Apr 7, 2020)

What BS? What game uses 20GB? Fix your GPU driver leak.

I have seen max 15GB ever, and that was on bugged Star Citizen V2.X Alphas.

Even while cruising Lightroom, I topped 26GB max with loading 128GB of raw. It so much you cannot do in one day anyways.

16GB is plenty for any casual PC user...


----------



## phanbuey (Apr 7, 2020)

I ran/can run my system with 32 and 16 and the difference between either configuration is completely unnoticeable.  Even the 16gb ran a bit faster and had better latency, but it is still not noticeable even with same runs of games.  I drop to 16 for bench / latency runs but it's purely for the numbers.

Save money for DDR5.


----------



## SomeOne99h (Apr 7, 2020)

I downloaded the manual of the motherboard "B450 tomahawk". Both B450 tomahawk and B450 tomahawk MAX uses the same manual.
It says: *Memory:*

[]4x DDR4 memory slots, support up to 64GB*
Supports 1866/ 2133/ 2400/ 2667Mhz (by JEDEC)
Supports 2667/ 2800/ 2933/ 3000/ 3066/ 3200/ 3466 MHz
(by A-XMP OC MODE)
[]Dual channel memory architecture
[]Supports non-ECC UDIMM memory
[]Supports ECC UDIMM memory (non-ECC mode)
_____________________

3466 is max supported for RAM clock speed. Just a reminder you won't be able to get 3600 on this but they will still work except on -hopefully- 3466 speed. *Am I correct on this guys? *I am not a pro so I am asking for confirmation on this.

I would check the motherboard manual before buying in order to avoid surprises once I already bought everything and arrived at my home!

Also, get the MAX version of the motherboard because it already supports Ryzen 3000 CPUs.





						Amazon.com: MSI Arsenal Gaming AMD Ryzen 2ND and 3rd Gen AM4 M.2 USB 3 DDR4 DVI HDMI Crossfire ATX Motherboard (B450 TOMAHAWK Max) (B450TOMAMAX): Computers & Accessories
					

Amazon.com: MSI Arsenal Gaming AMD Ryzen 2ND and 3rd Gen AM4 M.2 USB 3 DDR4 DVI HDMI Crossfire ATX Motherboard (B450 TOMAHAWK Max) (B450TOMAMAX): Computers & Accessories



					www.amazon.com


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Apr 7, 2020)

SomeOne99h said:


> I downloaded the manual of the motherboard "B450 tomahawk". Both B450 tomahawk and B450 tomahawk MAX uses the same manual.
> It says: *Memory:*
> 
> []4x DDR4 memory slots, support up to 64GB*
> ...



They've tested up to 4400mhz if you look at the QVL with Matisse which is ryzen 3000.... Ryzen+ tops out at 3466mhz and Ryzen 1st gen caps out at 3333Mhz at least on the QVL
Doesn't mean you can't run higher Mhz on the older chips it just means it isn't guaranteed


----------



## SomeOne99h (Apr 7, 2020)

oxrufiioxo said:


> They've tested up to 4400mhz if you look at the QVL with Matisse which is ryzen 3000.... Ryzen+ tops out at 3466mhz and Ryzen 1st gen caps out at 3333Mhz at least on the QVL
> Doesn't mean you can't run higher Mhz on the older chips it just means it isn't guaranteed


Ahhhh, thanks oxrufiioxo so much for the clarification, I never thought it was like that!


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 7, 2020)

HabibiLan said:


> Cos of better timings on 1% and 0.1% lows not cos of avg FPS or daily tasks


bdie doesnt make anything faster...you wont notice a difference between any of the kits listed....


----------



## Calmmo (Apr 7, 2020)

SomeOne99h said:


> I downloaded the manual of the motherboard "B450 tomahawk". Both B450 tomahawk and B450 tomahawk MAX uses the same manual.
> It says: *Memory:*
> 
> []4x DDR4 memory slots, support up to 64GB*
> ...



I have a tomahawk max system which has constant cold boot failures at 3600 paired with a 3600x, so yeah.
Using a b-die 16gig kit (Patriot Viper RGB 16GB DDR4-3600MHz, PVR416G360C6K) installed that has 0 issues on x570. I could always boot>restart and have it work fine, however i ended up setting it to 3466 which ended up resolving all coldboot problems.


----------



## HabibiLan (Apr 7, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> bdie doesnt make anything faster...you wont notice a difference between any of the kits listed....



So I ended up going with 16gb 3200C14 b.die for my R5 3600 CPU. Is it possible to OC them to 3600 16-16-16-36? Or 3600 with some looser C16 timings like 16 18 18 38 or 16 19 19 39.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Apr 7, 2020)

HabibiLan said:


> So I ended up going with 16gb 3200C14 b.die for my R5 3600 CPU. Is it possible to OC them to 3600 16-16-16-36? Or 3600 with some looser C16 timings like 16 18 18 38 or 16 19 19 39.



This was pretty easy for me with a 3200 CL14 kit.... 2x8GB is easier to work with in my experiences.




unless you are really unlucky you should be able to push it to whatever you want

3600 CL14 should be pretty easy if your CPU doesn't like 3800....


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 8, 2020)

I'd keep it wherever 1:1 is.. 3800 without major tweaks will go 1:2.

Before you take the time...








						RAM Speed - What You Need to Know about - Does it matter?
					

For years now, PC enthusiasts have been obsessed with getting the fastest available hardware components for their new PC builds. When it comes to RAM,




					www.wepc.com
				




And since you wont have the higher memory multiplier, you'll need to use bclk to get there. Really not worth the time and effort for gaming...but for giggles...!


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Apr 8, 2020)

On my Aorus Master/3900X it keeps 1:1 without tweaking but with my 3700X it requires tinkering still pretty easy though.

None of the 3600s I've worked with have done 3800 1:1 though.


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 8, 2020)

Ends and means... 

While 1% is important to consider, it's certainly not the end all and, for me, not worth the time to tweak.

Not sure how far bclk goes on these..


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Apr 8, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> Ends and means...
> 
> While 1% is important to consider, it's certainly not the end all and, for me, not worth the time to tweak.
> 
> Not sure how far bclk goes on these..




I've never had to touch the bclk to get up to 3800..... Stays at 100Mhz


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 8, 2020)

oxrufiioxo said:


> I've never had to touch the bclk to get up to 3800..... Stays at 100Mhz


Becasue you have the memory multiplier to play with on your board (code goes up to 4400 or something your other board similar). His goes up to 3466. I believe anything past that is bclk(?).


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Apr 8, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> Becasue you have the memory multiplier to play with on your board (code goes up to 4400 or something your other board similar). His goes up to 3466. I believe anything past that is bclk(?).




I don't think so... Pretty sure when you have a ryzen 3000 chip it allows you to set up to 4400+


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 8, 2020)

oxrufiioxo said:


> I don't think so... Pretty sure when you have a ryzen 3000 chip it allows you to set up to 4400+


I know what you are saying, but this is from the website......

Supports 1866/ 2133/ 2400/ 2667Mhz (by JEDEC)
Supports 2667/ 2800/ 2933/ 3000/ 3066/ 3200/ 3466 MHz (by A-XMP OC MODE)






						Specification B450 TOMAHAWK
					

As a world leading gaming brand, MSI is the most trusted name in gaming and eSports. We stand by our principles of breakthroughs in design, and roll out the amazing gaming gear like motherboards, graphics cards, laptops and desktops.




					www.msi.com
				



....the lower one is for Ryzen 3000 I would imagine. It's a board memory multiplier limitation. 3466 is all it has, then BCLK needs to take over.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Apr 8, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> I know what you are saying, but this is from the website......
> 
> Supports 1866/ 2133/ 2400/ 2667Mhz (by JEDEC)
> Supports 2667/ 2800/ 2933/ 3000/ 3066/ 3200/ 3466 MHz (by A-XMP OC MODE)
> ...




Aww makes more sense now.... We are talking about different boards although I have seen people set the vanilla board to 3600 without messing with the BCLK

I've worked with the B450 Pro carbon non max and it lets you set up to 4000 if I remember correctly even though on the product page it also says 3466MHz






						B450 TOMAHAWK MAX | Motherboard  | MSI Global
					

Best AMD AM4 B450 ATX motherboard, Turbo M.2, Extended heatsink, USB 3.2 Gen 2, Mystic Light, MSI MAG




					www.msi.com


----------



## oobymach (Apr 8, 2020)

My x570 board and 3600x can do 4400mhz ram, I have 4400mhz ram kit and it works at full speed.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Apr 8, 2020)

oobymach said:


> My x570 board and 3600x can do 4400mhz ram, I have 4400mhz ram kit and it works at full speed.




Yeah I would hope so you paired a 200 ish cpu with a 400 ish motherboard..... Although if you're running 4400 your cpu isn't running 1:1 and your latency is probably high how much that matters who knows. We are talking specifically about the B450 Tomahawk vanilla/max your board specifically is capable of 5000MHz with a specific kit and your cpu so it really doesn't apply.


----------



## oobymach (Apr 8, 2020)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Yeah I would hope so you paired a 200 ish cpu with a 400 ish motherboard..... Although if you're running 4400 your cpu isn't running 1:1 and your latency is probably high how much that matters who knows. We are talking specifically about the B450 Tomahawk vanilla/max your board specifically is capable of 5000MHz with a specific kit and your cpu so it really doesn't apply.


I'm running at 3666/1833 because as you mention the latency is higher at max speed as it's not 2:1.  Also wasn't paying attention to the fact you were talking about a specific board, my bad.


----------



## Vya Domus (Apr 8, 2020)

27MaD said:


> Well right now we already have games which will take ~20 gigs of ram (while benchmarking) and sorry i can't recall a name.



No they don't, unless it's something stupid like a game with 50 mods installed, no, that just doesn't happen. Also, don't confuse an application using a certain amount of RAM with what you see in task manager as being used in total.


----------

